# Radio and Navigation fuse in trunk keep blowing



## lex718 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys.
I have a problem with my 2000 bmw 528i. I installed a new radio a double din pioneer radio. Unfortunately thieves broke my window while i was at the movies and took my radio. I got a new window and now a double din jvc radio where the screen can come off.

Anyways i took it to a known shop here to install radio and it works good. 
The problem is 1 day while i was vacuming my trunk i seen a few wires behind drivers taillight make small contact n sparked. They are the wires that connect to the gps module when i had 1. I dont have gps module now, only the connectors there, there blue and a maroon color. So i wire up a few wires with black tape so it wont make contact with each other. After that, I go turn on radio and it doesnt work  I check radio fuse and navigation fuse in trunk n b4 i can seat the fuse in it just blows.
I went to a music shop and he got the radio to work. But the fuse still blows.

My question is why are these fuses keep blowing? Is it wiring with my radio? I can tell a friend of my mine to rewire the whole music system again n hope the fuses work.
Or is it because of the navigation wires are cut and split. They melted so its hard to just splice wires together. Can i just cut that whole connector off since i really dont need it? or is there a replacement from bmw that i can buy to just have there. all i want is my radio and navigation fuse to work in my trunk. I have no idea how radio is working now.

sorry for long post. But please help! any help ill greatly appreciate.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there, 

The obvious answer is you need to take it back to the shp you got it installed from and ask them what they did!! sounds as though they or you or whoever removed the old OEM modules did so by cutting looms etc and leaving as is. Whoever did it obviously wasn't so sure at what and how to do things so it does look like you need to have the wiring examined carefully by a more reputable person, install shop etc to fault find and remove the wiring thats causing the issue and then to re-wire correctly. 
When after market products are wired properly, with suitable protection and fusing there's no issues with them.

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

